# Dinner....



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Was awesome.



I'm a big fan of Yoshida's Spicy Wing & Rib Sauce.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Jan 14, 2007)

At first that seemed like a horribly mutated whole chicken that had been turned inside out and cooked with its giblets.
Needless to say, it was creepy.

But now it looks delicious. What did you pair it with?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Bread rolls and raw carrot sticks!


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks awfully good for British food!  

I thought it was some sort of horribly mutated bird at first also but it looks tasty after staring for a while.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My invite get lost in the mail?? :dr 


:r


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

You didn't get your invite? I thought you'd stopped loving me, Tom....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> You didn't get your invite? I thought you'd stopped loving me, Tom....


Perish the thought!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Perish the thought!


Do you and James need to get a room???? :r

Honestly, James, I too initially thought "damn, that chicken must have been raised near a nuclear power plant!!" However, it does look very tasty!! I am not familiar with Yoshida's Spicy Wing & Rib Sauce. I have seen a couple of their other sauces in Alabama, but not this one (and I am a Wings and Rib lover!)

Hope you had some help devouring that bird!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Do you and James need to get a room???? :r
> 
> Honestly, James, I too initially thought "damn, that chicken must have been raised near a nuclear power plant!!" However, it does look very tasty!! I am not familiar with Yoshida's Spicy Wing & Rib Sauce. I have seen a couple of their other sauces in Alabama, but not this one (and I am a Wings and Rib lover!)
> 
> Hope you had some help devouring that bird!


Wings... the cheap part of British Chicken. Local asda sells a whole bird for about $9, or 16 wings for $2.50

As for Yoshida's, I pick it up in CostCo for about £3, so it's probably about $2 in the US... the Yoshida's Gourmet sauce is nice too, my girlfriend prefers, the spicy wing and rib sauce is fairly spicy, but not over powering.

That bowl of wings was devoured by the right people... me, myself and I.

And Tom already has his Room o' Love.... at the Shack.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks good:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> And Tom already has his Room o' Love.... at the Shack.


It's a liitle old place, where we can get together....Love Shack Baby! :r


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Lumpold said:


> Wings... the cheap part of British Chicken. Local asda sells a whole bird for about $9, or 16 wings for $2.50
> 
> As for Yoshida's, I pick it up in CostCo for about £3, so it's probably about $2 in the US... the *Yoshida's Gourmet* sauce is nice too, my girlfriend prefers, the spicy wing and rib sauce is fairly spicy, but not over powering.
> 
> ...


The Gourmet sauce is most often what I see here. I have used it before, and it is good, but I don't see it for wings or ribs, too sweet!

Hell of a deal on the wings. Man, that is steep on a whole chicken! I can see why you would do the wings only (other than the known fact that wings are the best part of the chicken)!!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> The Gourmet sauce is most often what I see here. I have used it before, and it is good, but I don't see it for wings or ribs, too sweet!
> 
> Hell of a deal on the wings. Man, that is steep on a whole chicken! I can see why you would do the wings only (other than the known fact that wings are the best part of the chicken)!!!


1.5lb of Asda's lowest grade chicken breast is about £4.... $8.
A medium size low grade chicken, about the same weight, is about £4.50... about $9.
A large, good quality chicken will set you back somewhere around £5.50 - £7 thats $11 to $14.

It's stupid. Go for the wings every time. The idea of (pork) ribs is taking off in UK supermarkets, but you need to find yourself a decent butcher for good quality ribs... pork OR beef.


----------

